
Show HN: Tax, the CLI Task List - netgusto
https://github.com/netgusto/tax
======
netgusto
I made this as an exercise to learn Rust, and it turned out to be a pretty
neat addition to my "do-not-loose-track-of-things" routines.

I tried to design it in a way that would accomodate many use cases and
workflows.

Let me know what you think please! I'd also love review of my code, this is my
first rust project in a long time.

